# HS33 Schläuche Gerissen



## isah (8. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Ich bin neu hier im forum und wollt mich erstmal vorstellen:
Ich heisse Martin, bin 15 und komme aus Heidenheim nähe ulm..

Ich lese schon ne weile in diesem forum, und konnte mich auch vor kurzem zu nem monty x-hydra durchringen 

Jetzt mein problem, neulich bin ich nen kleinen tisch runter, und beim sturz haben sich meine bremskabel irgendwie "verdreht", jedenfalls ist das kabel vom vorderen Bremsgriff direkt an dieser schraube gerissen, und das öl ist ausgelaufen. Ich bin direkt zu meinem nächsten Fahrradhändler, der hatte das teil 3 tage und meinte, die Bremse sei vollkommen im eimer.
Orginal waren blaue bremsschläuche drin, die er gegen schwarze ausgetauscht hat, weil er meinte die alten seien zu dünn. Jetzt hat er das ding wieder zusammengekabelt, und meint irgendetwas sei undicht, und ich soll selber mal schauen   Jetzt bin ich mit meinen neven am ende, denn das fahrrad bremst, aber man muss den hebel bis zum anschlag vorziehen bis sich eine wirkung zeigt. Wär nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet..

martin

ps(eigentlich hab ich keine ahnung von fahrrädern, das heisst sorry wenn ich irgendetwas verwechselt habe...)


----------



## johnny.winter (8. Juli 2004)

Willkommen im Forum!  



			
				isah schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hat er das ding wieder zusammengekabelt, und meint irgendetwas sei undicht, und ich soll selber mal schauen


Das scheint ja ein Superauskenner zu sein - würde ich bestimmt immer wieder gern hingehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (8. Juli 2004)

Ich wohn in nem absoluten kaff, ich hab keine alternativen


----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. Juli 2004)

wilkommen im ibc isah,
dein händler hat keine ahnung. do solltest deine hydralikbremse zu jemandem bringen der eine hydralikbremse vernüftig entlüften kann.
es hätte in den meissten fällen gereicht den bremsschlach um 3 cm zu kürzen, mit einer neuen messinghülse zu versehen und neu zu befüllen.
natürlich verdient er mehr drann dir nen neuen schlauch anzubauen...

am bessten ist du kaufst dir ein magura service kit und liest dir auf magura.com durch wie man seine bremse selbst entlüftet 

keep on hopping


----------



## crazy-spy (8. Juli 2004)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> denn das fahrrad bremst, aber man muss den hebel bis zum anschlag vorziehen bis sich eine wirkung zeigt. Wär nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet..




Hi!

Er hat die wahrscheinlich nur zusammengebaut, das wars auch schon...
eine hydraulikbremse muss nach der montage einer neuen leitung bzw. befüllen immer entlüftet werden, ansonsten tritt das von dir beschriebene problem auf. Geh einfach nochmal hin und fordere ihn dazu auf, seinen Sold zu erfüllen oder besorg dir das Entlüftungskit und lern es selber, ist nicht kompliziert, du musst nur eine reihenfolge behalten, das wars... gibt diverse tutorials im web (z.b. www.magura.de bei den FAQ) oder auch eine Anleitung, die in der Regel bei der Bremse dabei ist.


----------



## isah (8. Juli 2004)

Er hat gesagt, aus irgendwelchen gründen konnte er sie nicht entlüften    ich werd mir das kit morgen hohlen...kann es daran liegen, das er andere bremsschläcuhe eingebaut hat?(die schwarzen die er eingebaut hat, sind von magura) Er hat immer behauptet, das die kabel die drin waren Pneumatik.schläuche seien, und darum so schnell gerissen sind.

danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## crazy-spy (8. Juli 2004)

pneumatikschläuche?!
ma ne frage, was für ne bremse ist das?! keine original magura?! disc oder felge?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (9. Juli 2004)

Also 
1. wenn dein Händler dir dafür irgendwas berechnet hat, würd ich mein Geld zurück verlangen.
2. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten. (Händler)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du so ne Y-Adapter hast, das bedeutet, dass der Schlauch vor den Bremskolben gesplittet wird. Meistens werden diese blauen Schläuche dafür verwendet, denn sie haben einen kleineren Innendurchmesser, als die schwarzen und sind übrigens meines Wissens auch von Magura. Dementsprechend halten sie normalerweise auch dichter als die schwarzen Teile. 
Die Idee mit dem eigenen Service Kit ist wohl die beste, allerdings, wenn du diese Y-Adapter hast, musst du unbedingt deine alten blauen Leitungen benutzen, denn im Service Kit sind nur schwarze und die halten auf den Y-Adaptern nicht dicht.

Fazit: Geld zurück holen, selber reparieren, selber lernen, nie wieder von dem Pfuscher was an deinem Rad machen lassen.


----------



## isah (9. Juli 2004)

Also ich hab keinen y-adapter, ich kann mich noch erinnern das der, der mir das bike verkauft hat (Sascha Wittowski, vll kennt ihn ja jmd) gesagt hat, dass das x-hydra noch keinen y-stecker hat. Also ich hab so ein bild auf trialmarkt gesehen, und der ist definitiv nich dran ..

ach ja, meine bremsen sehen sehen so aus wie auf dem Foto: http://unrealcycles.com/items/photos/magura-hs33.jpg aus, nur ohne diesen hebel. Steht HS33 drauf.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (9. Juli 2004)

Na gut dann kannst auch die schwarzen Schläüche nehmen.


----------



## isah (9. Juli 2004)

Ein paar fragen:

Der Mann aus dem fahrrad laden hat gesagt, das öl in die bremse gelaufen sei, kann ich das putzen?
Dann wollte ich fragen wie das mit garantie bei magura aussieht, 5 jahre glaub ich, hat jemand erfahrung damit? (also einschicken und so was)
Und zum schluss, kann ich mir scheibenbremsen ranbauen, also statt der hs33? Und wenn ja, brauch ich dann nen komplettes set, oder kann ich die bremshebel der hs33 nehmen, weil 2 verschiedene bremshebel sehen komisch aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (9. Juli 2004)

sers,

also wenn du ne scheibe vorn haben willst, brauchst du erstmal ne andere gabel, die ne bremsaufnahme hat. dann bräuchtest du noch ne narbe, die nen scheibenansatz hat. dann müsste es gehen.   

das mit den 2 verschiedenen bremshebeln lässt sich schlecht verhindern. den hs33 hebel kannst du nicht nehmen. aber viel bzw alle ausm trialforum, die vorn eine scheibe fahren, haben 2 verschiedene hebel.

wegen der garantie gucke einfach mal unter www.magura.de  nach, da steht glaube ich was drin.

Jan


----------



## isah (9. Juli 2004)

Danke Jan, ich hab grad ne email an Magura geschickt.

Ich überleg mir das mit der Scheibenbremse, ich glaub ich mach hinten eine ran


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (9. Juli 2004)

nein!!! auf keinen fall hinten eine ranmachen!!!! da fahren alle eine hs33, das würde ich dir auf keinen fall empfehlen. weil die scheibe dadurch sehr schnell kaputt geht bzw der rahmen............also hinten ist eine scheibe sehr schlecht...........finde ich zumindest.

Jan


----------



## isah (9. Juli 2004)

Ok, danke   dann bleib ich wohl bei hs33 und pack die doch vorne ran..


----------



## isah (9. Juli 2004)

Noch ne frage, also ich hab mir die bremse mal angeschaut, und ich verstehe wirklich nicht wo ich die putzen kann? wär nett für einen kleinen tipp...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (10. Juli 2004)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar fragen:
> 
> Der Mann aus dem fahrrad laden hat gesagt, das öl in die bremse gelaufen sei, kann ich das putzen?
> Dann wollte ich fragen wie das mit garantie bei magura aussieht, 5 jahre glaub ich, hat jemand erfahrung damit? (also einschicken und so was)



Was soll denn das für eine Aussage sein? "Ohh ich fürchte da ist dir wohl Öl in deine Hydraulikbremse gelaufen."  Die musst du nur säubern, wenn die Öl auf die Bremsbacken läuft. Natürlich hat Magura 5 Jahre Garantie, aber das bezieht sich die Dichtheit der Bremse, also falls die auslaufen sollte.

Du willst dir doch nicht ernsthaft ne Scheibe dranbauen, nur weil dir n Schlauch abgerissen ist??? 
Übrigens vebaut man hinten an nem Trialbike keine Scheibe, da die auftretenden Kräfte den Rahmen zu sehr belasten.

P.S.: Lass dir von dem Freak im Radladen bitte nichts mehr über Hydraulische Bremsen erzählen. Am besten suchst du dir jemand anderes in einer anderen Stadt oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (10. Juli 2004)

thx 
also das bike ist jetzt in nem anderen laden, andere stadt.
Der hat mir folgendes gesagt:

Er hat die bremse 4 mal entlüftet, aber trotzdem geht die Bremse nicht.
Der Obere Kolben bewegt sich und drückt das öl, aber die bremsbelege (wenn die so heissen, das was auf die felge presst) zeigen erst reaktion wenn man den Hebel bis zum Anschlag an den Lenker drückt.

Wegen der Scheibenbremse, ich wollte die auch so irgendwann einbauen, ich dachte nur wenn die hs33 im eimer ist kanns auch nen monat früher sein...


----------



## Levelboss (10. Juli 2004)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> thx
> also das bike ist jetzt in nem anderen laden, andere stadt.
> Der hat mir folgendes gesagt:
> 
> ...



Was sind das für Schei$$läden?
Sowas ist total lächerlich! 
Kauf Dir ein Entlüftungskit und mach es selbst.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (11. Juli 2004)

Yoda haste recht.

Wo zur Hölle wohnst du denn? Sind die denn alle so unfähig? Kauf dir n Entlüftungskit und folge einfach der Anweisung und wenn du Probleme hast, dann kannst ja hier nochmal fragen.


----------



## isah (11. Juli 2004)

thx leute, ich wohne in heidenheim, nähe ulm  aber zum glück eröffnet bald ein store von trialmarkt.de in der nähe, dann kann ich da mal vorbei fahren


----------



## Monty98 (12. Juli 2004)

hast vielleicht schonmal das einstellrädchen entfungfert? Maybe ist es bis zum anschlag nach links gedreht, oder die ganze funktion des rädchen is im arsch...


----------



## Urlauber (12. Juli 2004)

mal ne andere Frage:
was bringt eigentlich so nen Y-Adapter? nur besseren Druckpunkt und n bissl weniger Gewicht?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (12. Juli 2004)

@urlauber
nicht viel, ausser das die beläge im idealfall gleichmäßiger anliegen sollten.


----------



## BigJimmele (12. Juli 2004)

Hi !

Das mit den unfähigen Händler kenn ich allzu gut. Selbst in Ulm, und da gibts dann doch ne Menge.

Frag doch einfach mal den Jan von www.biketrial.de. Dem hab ich auch mal ne HS33 geschickt um die Ltg. zu verlängern. Kosten: 25 DM incl. allem.

Ein Händler vor meinte "uhh, Ltg. verlängern, also 90 DM muss ich sicher rechnen wenn alles gleich klappt.".

Ja ja, dementsprechend hab ich auch Werbung gemacht für den Bikeladen.

PS: Ja DM, nix Euro. Ist schon bischen her. Und was ?! Ein trialmarkt.de macht in der Nähe von HDH auf ?

Gruß


----------



## isah (13. Juli 2004)

Ihr hattet alle recht 

Der Typ ders gemacht hat ist ein STÜMPER!!!

Ich habs zu nem ordentlichen laden gebracht, und die haben mir das ding an einem tag gemacht 

--> für 16 euro bremse aufgemacht, ausgelaufene öl rausgeputzt, neue dichtungen reingemacht  das nenne ich preiswert..

aber thx für eure hilfe


----------



## johnny.winter (13. Juli 2004)

Na bitte! Dann hast du jetzt wenigstens erstmal Ruhe. Und beim nächsten Mal kannst Du das Entlüften dann selbst machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (14. Juli 2004)

johnny.winter schrieb:
			
		

> Na bitte! Dann hast du jetzt wenigstens erstmal Ruhe. Und beim nächsten Mal kannst Du das Entlüften dann selbst machen.



Genau! BEim nächsten mal selbst machen


----------



## isah (14. Juli 2004)

Ich bin mir noch nicht soo sicher ob ich das schaffe, aber ich probiers mal


----------

